# Logs or round wood cutting jig



## Niki (17 Dec 2006)

Good evening

In other forum, one of the members said that he is working with logs and round woods and asked for ideas of a jig to resaw the logs straight on the Band-saw.

I made small mock-up and I thought that maybe a few of you will be interested.

Although, it's mainly for the Band-saw (that I don't have), I think that it can be used also on the Table saw up to some diameter limit.

Regards
niki

```
[img]http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t104/nanikami/Logs%20cutting%20jig/S01.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t104/nanikami/Logs%20cutting%20jig/S02.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t104/nanikami/Logs%20cutting%20jig/S03.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t104/nanikami/Logs%20cutting%20jig/S04.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t104/nanikami/Logs%20cutting%20jig/S05.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t104/nanikami/Logs%20cutting%20jig/S06.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t104/nanikami/Logs%20cutting%20jig/S07.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t104/nanikami/Logs%20cutting%20jig/S08.jpg[/img]
```


----------



## Waka (18 Dec 2006)

Niki


Another useful jig you've put together, thanks for sharing with us.


----------

